# Anyone going to the White Plains show?



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Like the title says. Anyone going? I'm planning on picking up some darts to replace the tincs that died a few months back  but I'm thinking of going with leucs this time. Also want to pick up another veiled chameleon. Never found the escapee...No need for comments. The guilt for these losses is still with me.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah, i'll be there, need to pick up some supplies.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Would like to see you guys but don't need anything from the show and have some work to do, maybe next time.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I will be there too. I need to pick up supplies as well. Possibly purchasing a few darts. We'll see if I can sneek some more into the house without my gf noticing them.


----------



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm going need stuff in order to set up a viv or two


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be going for supplies, darts...According to Aaron's website, he is only going to wholesale frogs through Black Jungle, so he won't be there. Hopefully Bill Heath will be there. Any other PDF breeders coming??

Richard in Staten Island

1.1 D.t. azureus (tads)
1.1.3 D.t. giant orange (tads)
1.1 D.t. patricias (tad)
0.0.5 D.t. citronella
2.0 D.t. green sipaliwini
0.0.6 D. auratus taboga
2.5.5 D. leucomelas (standard) (many tads!!)
0.0.1 D. leucomelas chocolate
0.0.2 Barred Tiger Salamanders
0.0.3 Spotted Salamanders
0.0.3 Marbled Salamanders
0.1 Albino Axolotl


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Bill Heath does not vend at White Plains. Perhaps you are thinking of Tim Heath.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Tim Heath is usually their, not a big fan of him though. However it would be nice if Bill heath was there, but I know that it is not even in his neck of the woods and he only comes this way for the frogcentric shows


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, of course, sorry for the error.

Richard.


----------



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Richard & I will be vending at the show this Sunday and we will have a ton of rare plants, lots of supplies, flies, etc. and the following dart frogs (produced buy us, Aaron H., Joe N., and a couple others):
Prices available at the show - unsold frogs will be posted on Dendroboard next week with prices.
D. azureus....$
D. auratus 'Hawaiian' Adult....$
D. truncatus....$
D. leucomelas....$
D. tinctorius 'Yellow Back' ....$
D. tinctorius 'French Guyana' ....$
D. tinctorius 'Patricia' ....$
D. tinctorius 'Bakhuis' ....$
D. tinctorius 'Regina' ....$
D. ventrimaculatus....$
D. lamasi 'Panguana Orange' (probable Pairs)....$
D. lamasi 'Panguana'....$
D. imitator ....$
D. pumilio 'Almirante'....$
D. pumilio 'Cayo de Aqua'....$/unsexed pair
D. pumilio 'Cauchero’....$/unsexed pair
P. aurotaenia (Young Adults)....$
P. terribilis 'Orange' ....$
P. terribilis 'Mint Green' ....$
E. zaparo .....$
Heterixalus madagascariensis (Reed Frogs)....$

Hope to see you there!

Mike
Black Jungle


----------

